
Renaming multiple files simultaneosly without using any software - vkrams
http://webnesbay.com/703/renaming-multiple-files-simultaneously/
======
jacquesm
Spammer ?

this has to be the absolute worst title ever for an article.

You mean using rename does not involve using software ? Operating systems are
not software ? GUIs are not software ?

~~~
hopeless
I didn't read the article but I assume it's about flipping the appropriate
bits on the disk using a small needle? No? I'm shocked :) Perhaps this guy has
a bright future as a Nigerian scammer!

